# What to do to add plants to a existing setup



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi,
I have a stock Eclipse 12. I curently have 2 gold fish in them. One piece of drift wood, 1.5" of medium gravel. I have an airator and some pieces of lava rock. My room temp keeps the tank @ about 74-76 deg.

I also have a 65 gal tall tank with a 18W TT UV sterilizer which is connected to a Magnum 350. I also have a 2215 EHEIM filter and gravel substrait. My light is only a 45W dual T5 light and total of 400w heater. The tank has a piece of drift wood and some lavarock. 

Questions:

What type of plants can i use for the tank?
Forground, background and attach to driftwood or rocks.

What can I do to prevent or stop growth of dark green shorth hair algae on my 65 gal tank?


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

hey landmax, sup?

which tank do you want suggestions on? i have a stock eclipse 12 as well (i'm pretty sure it's the same one. 12 gallon, right?). if you have the stock lighting, you wont be able to grow a damned thing in it. you could possibly get some crypts to keep from dying, but they wont do well. you'd want to add some substrate and improve the lighting.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

As you probably know the goldfish will eventually need something bigger than 12 gal. You may be able to grow plants from this low light list: http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_list.php?category=1&filter_by=2
You can attach Anubias, any Fern or any Moss from that list and it will attach to rocks or driftwood. The plants need the lights on for about 10 hours a day. 
In theory the plants will take up nutrients that the algae is absorbing and hopefully starve the algae out. Unfortunately that only works in a perfect world.  Start with the plants for a while and see how the algae reacts. Then if the algae is still bad you can address the problem from there. Growing underwater weeds does take patience.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Those goldfish will make almost any plant you put in there a quick snack. You should address that first before you add the plants.


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

thanks for the info


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I would test _Anubias barteri_ var. _nana (Anubias Nana)_ first for low lighting and goldfish proof as it has a tough leathery like exterior. Let me know if you can make it out to Pickering as I can give you some to test with.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Besides Anubias species, ferns may work as well. Also, crypts might work (I'm not sure of this though), as live healthy plants/leaves secrete an irritant when injured, so I'd think the goldfish would stay away from eating those.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

FYI i picked up a thirty dollar light fixture, the kind they call "european style". you know, for those open topped tanks. it fits juuuust inside the hood, between the stock lighting and the stock filter. i was able to double my wattage that way without any major reconstruction. something to think about anyways if your not up for the challenge of pulling the old light entirely (I sure wasn't).


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> FYI i picked up a thirty dollar light fixture, the kind they call "european style". you know, for those open topped tanks. it fits juuuust inside the hood, between the stock lighting and the stock filter. i was able to double my wattage that way without any major reconstruction. something to think about anyways if your not up for the challenge of pulling the old light entirely (I sure wasn't).


Where did you pick up this light fixture and what does it look like? Pictures please?


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

lol, i'll post some pics as soon as i get home from work. i picked it up from Dowtown Pets and Aquarium (Dundas and Spadina. typically i don't suggest shopping there, but i had a bunch of store credit from my last fiasco at this place.)

it's about 12 inches long (adjusts to up to 16 inches) and three inches wide.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

here we are

lookalikedis:










not much of a pic considering it's glued down.


----------



## spec v (Aug 8, 2008)

Do you have a brand name on that fixture? That could be just what i need for my 10 gallon...


----------

